

Richard Dawkins Foundation webmaster accused of embezzlement - ikitat
http://www.courthousenews.com/2010/10/22/31283.htm

======
byoung2
Looks like that webmaster had the "Selfish Gene"

~~~
byoung2
for those of you without a sense of humor:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Selfish_Gene>

